# Seems a little slow?



## summerdays (17 Dec 2011)

Last night and this morning things seem to be running a little slow ... rather than its more nippy self ?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2011)

yup, server must be playing up. And Admin is not about at the moment but sure he will be back to tweak it soon.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Dec 2011)

We need a chatphone (like a batphone but a more orangy colour) so we can alert admin.


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Dec 2011)

its the snow on the top of the page


----------



## ttcycle (17 Dec 2011)

yep, I blame the snow too...sending everything doolaley!


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2011)

Tell the Mods to pedal faster, clearly the volts are dropping.


(It really is painfully slow tonight)


----------



## MattHB (17 Dec 2011)

I think the server needs the whole off and on again universal fix!


----------



## Red Light (17 Dec 2011)

Not only slow but multiple posting the same post. Anyone yearning for the old forum software?


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2011)

Red Light said:


> Not only slow but multiple posting the same post. * Anyone yearning for the old forum software?*


Maybe we need a poll? I'm not doing it,don't want banning


----------



## MattHB (17 Dec 2011)

Nara the new software rocks. Just some memory leak problems I expect


----------



## snorri (17 Dec 2011)

MattHB said:


> Nara the new software rocks. Just some memory leak problems I expect


Memory leak problems..............I like it 
Must try to remember to say that next time I forget to rememberwhatever it was, now what was I saying?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2011)

Yearning for the old forum software? No, it's new and there are still occasional teething problems but in general the forum works well and is set up to be very user friendly. I like it.

(If I'm nice to Admin, do you reckon he'll cut me a bit of slack when life throws me one of those gusty sidewinds that cause me the occasional wobble off my normal good-natured route?)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Dec 2011)

Hey just keep your leaking mammaries to yourself this is a family forum


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2011)

Shaun has some family stuff he's attending to at the moment.
No doubt he will fix it as soon as he is back.


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2011)

I thought it was me.And my crap computer skills.Or even our computer does not like the site.Really been slow.But slow or not.I need me fix.


----------



## Danny (17 Dec 2011)

Definitely running slow.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Dec 2011)

mr Mag00 said:


> its the snow on the top of the page


Never noticed.

I keep getting "server error" message!


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2011)

That's fine I'm sure he will fix it when he has a chance. As for preferring the old or the new... I'm obviously a bear of very little brain ... I can't remember the old one!!! Though I'm sure I remember that feeling of withdrawal ..so it must of gone wrong occasionally too.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Dec 2011)

Definitely running slow, double posts and time outs so it forgets what you have written , even logging in can time out atm.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Dec 2011)

Yep running slower than a slow thing here atm. If this keeps up I might have to resort to riding my bike


----------



## Nearly there (18 Dec 2011)

cyberknight said:


> Definitely running slow, double posts and time outs so it forgets what you have written , even logging in can time out atm.


Same here


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2011)

Again,
it's the server.
Admin is seeing to other matters at the moment. But will no doubt give the server box a shake when he's back.


----------



## Shaun (18 Dec 2011)

Temp fix in place which should make CC usable for the short term until I can get a software fix in place (not the new software BTW - which rocks, speed and server resource wise - but a very aggressive Chinese search engine spider that needs blocking at the server level because it is using up too much of the CC server resources by hammering it for info).


----------



## Danny (18 Dec 2011)

Thanks - definitely better.


----------

